# Replace V2 element or replace boiler + element?



## 30621 (May 7, 2021)

Hi everyone

My son has a V2 Rancilio Silvia with a blown element. My question is whether the element on this type of boiler can be replaced? Going by the photo he sent me, it looks like the element could be integral with the boiler? Any thoughts.









View attachment silviaV2.jpg


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

It does look like it's an integral part, I just googled up. Costs £149 from the Espressoshop in the UK.


----------



## 30621 (May 7, 2021)

Actually, I just spoke to a service centre here in Australia. He does sell just the element, but pointed out that the old element has to be drilled out. The "proper" repair is to replace it with an entire V5/V6 boiler which comes with a replaceable stainless steel element.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

From previous posts I believe the centres are not quite the same and need some tweaking / adjustment.

Unless you are handy with tools I think you would be better off with the replacement boiler


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> From previous posts I believe the centres are not quite the same and need some tweaking / adjustment.
> 
> Unless you are handy with tools I think you would be better off with the replacement boiler


 The centres are more or less the same. The problem is that if you open the existing holes out to suit the element, one flange on the element fouls the side of the boiler, there is also a bit extra thickness in the top of the boiler (where the thermostats are housed) some of which needs to be milled away to get a flat surface for the O ring to seat. Just my experience (I've done three), other people's may differ.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Norvin said:


> The centres are more or less the same. The problem is that if you open the existing holes out to suit the element, one flange on the element fouls the side of the boiler, there is also a bit extra thickness in the top of the boiler (where the thermostats are housed) some of which needs to be milled away to get a flat surface for the O ring to seat. Just my experience (I've done three), other people's may differ.


 I thought I had seen some reference to problems, possibly your post I saw.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Here's an old pic of the boiler and the new element. It looks like the holes have already been opened out.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Oztayls said:


> Actually, I just spoke to a service centre here in Australia. He does sell just the element, but pointed out that the old element has to be drilled out. The "proper" repair is to replace it with an entire V5/V6 boiler which comes with a replaceable stainless steel element.


 Back in the day I had a burned element on a V1 and got a complete new boiler. Never had the problem again. I would go for a new boiler over messing with the element.


----------



## 30621 (May 7, 2021)

Thanks guys, I have ordered the latest boiler with the replaceable element!


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Oztayls said:


> Actually, I just spoke to a service centre here in Australia. He does sell just the element, but pointed out that the old element has to be drilled out. The "proper" repair is to replace it with an entire V5/V6 boiler which comes with a replaceable stainless steel element.


 I suspect that the recommendation to replace is more to do with expediency than engineering. It is far easier for them to simply replace the whole boiler assembly at the customer's expense than arrange for the machining of the boiler to take the replaceable element. Fair enough, but please don't describe it as the "proper" repair. After all, once the boiler is adapted, it will be same as those fitted to the early V1s.

Reminds me of the time when the chap who came to service my father in law's cast iron gas boiler announced that it needs to be replaced. When I asked him why, he said that one of the studs holding the the viewing glass had snapped and so didn't conform to regulations, therefore it needs to be replaced. I spent 20 mins drilling out the old stud, cleaned up the thread with a tap, put a new stud in, called him back and he was happy. We didn't use him again.


----------



## 30621 (May 7, 2021)

Yes, quite right Norvin. It might be worth drilling out and machining the old boiler before ordering an element. At least if you botch the job, you haven't wasted money on a new element plus shipping costs. There may be one advantage to the new boiler though, the fact that the element is stainless steel and not copper. It's probably debatable though.


----------

